# Need help finding part for 2014 Rouge S



## funderburgh (Aug 31, 2018)

I bought my grandson a 2014 Rouge S, great price, we love the vehicle. On the interior trim of the lift gate there is a squarish hole, centered in the gate under the window. It's about 3 inches and may be a bit rectangular. It is clearly designed for something to be snapped in with tabs on the bottom and attachment hole at the top.

When I went to the dealership (two actually) they could not tell me what goes in the hole. It is shown on the exploded diagram, but not in enough detail to determine what it is. Because it is not sold separately, it does not have a part number or description. Whatever it is can only be had through the dealer by buying the entire interior trim.

I've talked to services advisors and sales staff but no one can tell me what it is. A handle, a light, a vent, I have no idea what I am looking for.

I want to get one at a junkyard or on ebay, but I don't know what to ask for. The other models in this year have different trim.

Can anyone tell me what aprt I am looking for?

Thanks


----------



## bmajor (Nov 4, 2016)

i bet it is the manual tailgate release. That way if you need to open it when the battery is dead you can. it should be the same no matter the trim levels so any intact tailgate inside cover should be fine.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

funderburgh said:


> I bought my grandson a 2014 Rouge S, great price, we love the vehicle. On the interior trim of the lift gate there is a squarish hole, centered in the gate under the window. It's about 3 inches and may be a bit rectangular. It is clearly designed for something to be snapped in with tabs on the bottom and attachment hole at the top.
> 
> When I went to the dealership (two actually) they could not tell me what goes in the hole. It is shown on the exploded diagram, but not in enough detail to determine what it is. Because it is not sold separately, it does not have a part number or description. Whatever it is can only be had through the dealer by buying the entire interior trim.
> 
> ...


If your car has the automatic back door feature, then it would be an access hole for the automatic back door control module. You probably have a missing cover, or what's called a finisher.


----------

